# Tiny CRS Shrimplets. Video.



## Aquadream (6 May 2012)

Hi guys. I had the fun to make this short video of my CRS creatures. I hope you enjoy it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEa5XOVC ... =g-all-lik


----------



## Ady34 (6 May 2012)

Cool video, and what great accompanying music....suits them so well!
Is this in your latest scape, or a dedicated shrimp tank?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## logi-cat (6 May 2012)

amazing detail


----------



## viktorlantos (7 May 2012)

Cheers Georgi, Great vid my friend! Especially love the K14 baby with it's mom face to face. Very nice edit!


----------



## awtong (7 May 2012)

Wow great video really made me smile with the music, but it makes me want to keep shrimp even more!

No chance in my main tank so I am thinking P@H cube now.....

Andy


----------



## REDSTEVEO (7 May 2012)

Great little video clip, like something off the tele   

What is the music called?


----------



## Gill (7 May 2012)

Great Capture, they look great.


----------



## Aquadream (7 May 2012)

Ady34 said:
			
		

> Cool video, and what great accompanying music....suits them so well!
> Is this in your latest scape, or a dedicated shrimp tank?
> Cheerio,
> Ady.


Thanks Ady. The video is from my CRS tank. The next scape is not up yet.


			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Cheers Georgi, Great vid my friend! Especially love the K14 baby with it's mom face to face. Very nice edit!


It is the dad actually. The two K14 I got from you were dudes.  


			
				logi-cat said:
			
		

> amazing detail


Cheers.


			
				awtong said:
			
		

> Wow great video really made me smile with the music, but it makes me want to keep shrimp even more!
> 
> No chance in my main tank so I am thinking P@H cube now.....
> 
> Andy


It's a lot of fun. Good luck.


			
				REDSTEVEO said:
			
		

> Great little video clip, like something off the tele
> 
> What is the music called?


The music is from the Mummy - The tomb of the dragon emperor. The track is - 15. Rick's Long Rod


			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Great Capture, they look great.


Thank you.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (8 May 2012)

Nice video, thanks for posting!


----------



## AAB (11 May 2012)

Absolutely fabulous


----------



## MisterB (11 May 2012)

great stuff! and a great shot of the berried shrimp under the wood 

i absolutely love my shrimps, and after a pause in breeding i set up a new tank for them. i am hoping they start to breed again soon.

just a quick question, what sort of flow rate do you have on that tank?
ive got a ehiem classic 2213+ on 80ltr tank. and was thinking about increasing the flow. it looks like you have quite alot on your video.

thanks


----------



## Aquadream (11 May 2012)

MisterB said:
			
		

> great stuff! and a great shot of the berried shrimp under the wood
> 
> i absolutely love my shrimps, and after a pause in breeding i set up a new tank for them. i am hoping they start to breed again soon.
> 
> ...


The video is from my 30 litre CRS tank. The filter is Eheim 2224, but the flow is restricted more than half way. I would guess it is no more than 200-250L/h. Then I use very long spray bar with a lot of holes to distribute the flow on as large as possible surface area. That way the water in the tank does not spin too fast.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (2 Oct 2012)

Love it, should be longer though  

Have you any experience on feeding regimes for baby shrimp?

Steve


----------



## Matt Warner (2 Oct 2012)

Nice video! I love the little shrimplets they really are just miniature versions of their parents. I'm hoping to have my first berried yellow shrimp soon!


----------



## Aquadream (2 Oct 2012)

REDSTEVEO said:
			
		

> Love it, should be longer though
> 
> Have you any experience on feeding regimes for baby shrimp?
> 
> Steve


Cheers mate. I have tried all sorts of feeding regimes. Frankly as long as the shrimplets are fed every day with just enough food (no left overs if possible) they are ok. The brand of food does not matter so much. I have currently anything between 500 - 700 small shrimplets. This is what some of grown up shrimplets from the video look like.


----------



## Aquadream (2 Oct 2012)

Matty1983 said:
			
		

> Nice video! I love the little shrimplets they really are just miniature versions of their parents. I'm hoping to have my first berried yellow shrimp soon!


Thank you.I hope to be able soon to make some better video with more colourful shrimplets in it.
Wish you success with the yellow shrimp.


----------

